# Sticky  Kioti Tractor Comparative Specs.



## Live Oak

Good compartive info. & specs. on Kioti tractors.

Kioti Tractors

Kioti Tractors


----------



## jodyand

These look like a Kubota knockoff to me:tellyou: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

That seems to be a pretty common impression at first but they are Korean made and Kubota's are Japanese.


----------



## bobbyb

The Kioti is not a knock off as one might think as earlier said they are So. Korean made. They are from Daedong and a excellent seemingly excellent machine. Much heavier than the Kubotas and far better prices.

I do not own one but have really looked at them and priced them and find them to be pretty good machines. Having said this I am a fan of the So. Korean made machines as I feel they are more feature rich and better built than the Japanese machines now available.

Some tractors made in So. Korea are LG Montanas by LG Agricultural Machinery, Long by LG Agricultural Machinery, some TAFE by LG Agricultural Machinery, Kioti by Daedong, Century and Branson by Kukje Corp. and Kukje also makes some JD models & finally TYM (I think some Mahindras not absolute on this).

I think the So. Koreans are making major in roads in the U.S. CUT market and will continue to do so as they are excellent in engineering, priced afforadably and very reliable.

I think I got the manufacturers right but if I missed please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe

I drive by a Kioti dealer on my way home from work. He isn't open by the time I get there, but the tractors looks pretty nice as I drive by (but then all tractors look nice as I drive by )


----------



## russminton

I bought a Kioti DK65C in August and have about 75 hours on it now. Great machine, set up well, plenty of power, handles everything I'm needed for it to do.


I'm sold on it and certainly recommend it. Price was right too.


----------



## russminton

*Kioti Tractor*

I can't think of a company that doesn't capitalize on innovations or ideas of others.

None the less, I have found the Kioti to be a good piece of equipment, and I compared it to the Kubota at dealers only 10 miles apart. Drove them both and liked the weight and set up on the Kioti better.

So far I'm well satisfied.

I find it interesting that Kioti has been sold in the U.S. since about 1984 or so and has always been the color it is now. Kubota didn't file suit until Kioti started cutting into their sales.


----------



## DK35vince

Hello everyone.
I am a new member here.
Always good to hear from you Chief.
I've owned a Kioti DK 35 for 4 years now. No complaints here.. I like it, working real well for me.
I have around 710 hours on it , only thing I've had break so far is a tachometer cable which was an $8 part.


----------



## Lamar Holland

welcome to the board DKVince... I believe we've talked before..maybe as lamarbur or larryb


----------



## Fordfarm

From what I have seen, the bigger units (45 & up), seem to be ok, but I'm not impressed by the 30 and under (not seen a 35). A friend has a CK30 and, besides live PTO, my 8N out performs it. It will handle loader work better, but any "farming" the Ford will do it quicker and better. Of course, the Ford was designed for farming, the CK30 wasn't! This is just one guys HO, not a rail - just tellin' ya what I seen!:hide:


----------



## DK35vince

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *welcome to the board DKVince... I believe we've talked before..maybe as lamarbur or larryb *


Hello Larry..
Yes we have talked many times before.
Good to hear from you again also :hello:


----------



## DK35vince

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *From what I have seen, the bigger units (45 & up), seem to be ok, but I'm not impressed by the 30 and under (not seen a 35). A friend has a CK30 and, besides live PTO, my 8N out performs it. It will handle loader work better, but any "farming" the Ford will do it quicker and better. Of course, the Ford was designed for farming, the CK30 wasn't! This is just one guys HO, not a rail - just tellin' ya what I seen!:hide: *


I think this has more to do with using a machine for what is was designed for more than it has to do with tractor brand.
Example if you buy a Kubota 3030, New Holland TC 29, Kioti CK 30, Etc. and use them for farming, chances are you are going to be disapointed and the 8N is going to outperform these machines in that area. 
Take these same machines and use them for gradeing your driveway, loader work, snow blowing/plowing your driveway, landscaping your yard, mowing the lawn, tilling your garden, Etc. these same machines will likely easily outperform the 8N in these area's. Not because they are better machines, simply because that is what they were designed for.


----------



## Archdean

DK35vince! Welcome to the Best Board !!!tiphat :spinsmile


----------



## DK35vince

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *DK35vince! Welcome to the Best Board !!!tiphat :spinsmile *


Thank you..
I just recently found this site. Looks good. 
I'll try to stick around and join in more often..


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome Vince! :friends: :cheers: Glad to see that you found us. Please feel free to join in all you want. We welcome yours and everyone's active participation. :thumbsup:


----------



## markfnc

*Kioti assembly*

Here is an article about tractor distribution / assembly plants in the Raleigh NC area. Kioti has a big building in Knightdale for distribution and assembly. 

http://triangle.bizjournals.com/triangle/stories/2006/02/27/story4.html


----------



## RELISH01

*CK20 HST TLB*

This is my second tractor it has been very reliable and for its size has plenty of power. In Newhampshire Kioti has proven to be a very dependable tractor


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum RELISH01! Thanks for posting some feedback and don't be a stranger.


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Kioti Tractor*

When I purchased my DK-45 in Grants Pass, OR the salesman (Runaway Tractor) told me to keep an eye out as the frame bolts would work loose after working the tractor for a few hours. I was somewhat skeptical as I have had numerous pieces of equipment and trucks for logging. This is when Kioti had a 2 year warranty. After the second season and just days before my warranty was up I called Kioti and told them of my problem, thinking that I could encourage them to replace the frame bolts at a Kioti Dealer's shop under their warranty. The shop owner called Koiti when he saw my tractor and informed them that he felt this should be covered under my warranty.
KIOTI said NO! Cost to me over $1,500!
I was left with a very bitter taste from a company I just spent $20,000+. I still have the DK-45 and I like its power to weight ratio and the lifting capabilities. Other than that I think Kioti and their staff in NC suck!


----------



## willys55

Live Oak said:


> Good compartive info. & specs. on Kioti tractors.
> 
> Kioti Tractors
> 
> Kioti Tractors


JUST TO LET OTHERS KNOW, THIS INFO IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------



## Slacker

DK35vince said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am a new member here.
> Always good to hear from you Chief.
> I've owned a Kioti DK 35 for 4 years now. No complaints here.. I like it, working real well for me.
> I have around 710 hours on it , only thing I've had break so far is a tachometer cable which was an $8 part.


I have a 2005 DK35 with almost 1600 hours on it. I've replaced the tach cable twice so far. It is a well known weak spot. I've had some relays go out, but nothing major and I've been really happy with the equipment overall and would buy another.


----------



## Kyle421

Ive had my Kioti for almost a year now and I love it. I had a JD 1025r before this and I'm glad I got rid of it. I found a good YouTube channel with some good Kioti videos. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## DK35vince

Slacker said:


> I have a 2005 DK35 with almost 1600 hours on it. I've replaced the tach cable twice so far. It is a well known weak spot. I've had some relays go out, but nothing major and I've been really happy with the equipment overall and would buy another.


My original post was from 2006.
But I still have the DK 35. 
Currently has 2390 hours and still working great.


----------



## unsquidly

I have bout 70 hours on my new CK3510 and love it.....It replaced the 3 year old CS2410 I had.....I needed a larger small tractor.......


----------



## Kyle421

DK35vince said:


> My original post was from 2006.
> But I still have the DK 35.
> Currently has 2390 hours and still working great.


that's good to know. seems like its lasting the test on time. any major issues?


----------



## DK35vince

Kyle421 said:


> that's good to know. seems like its lasting the test on time. any major issues?


No major issues.
I've owned it for 20 years now. Its been really good. Just a few small issues over the years like a glow plug timer, tachometer cable, left rear axle seal Etc.
I've been very happy with this tractor


----------



## movin_dirt

Just got my Kioti CK2610 manual with a FEL, 72” finish mower (usually keep the grass under good control and the sales rep said it should be fine and he is a farmer), box blade. Looking to add a tiller to the mix of attachments. I really like this tractor so far and have put it to use a few different times in the 3 days I have had it. Presently under a tarp but need to build my garage or tractor cover.


----------



## unsquidly

movin_dirt said:


> Just got my Kioti CK2610 manual with a FEL, 72” finish mower (usually keep the grass under good control and the sales rep said it should be fine and he is a farmer), box blade. Looking to add a tiller to the mix of attachments. I really like this tractor so far and have put it to use a few different times in the 3 days I have had it. Presently under a tarp but need to build my garage or tractor cover.


Congrats bro......You are going to love that Kioti......


----------

